# What is the icd-9 code for drug induced liver injury?



## lroj136 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi, I need help finding the icd-9 code for drug induced liver injury.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## hewitt (Nov 13, 2012)

Not sure where you are going with this. A liver injury caused by drug use? If so, what kind of drug? Medicinal? Might be better to post the note description.


----------

